# RAM power consumption



## Octopuss (Jun 25, 2019)

Just how much power does it eat? What does it it depend on?
Let's talk about DDR4.


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 25, 2019)

@ 5 watts for  a pair of 8 GB

Play with this









						Power Supply Calculator - PSU Calculator | OuterVision
					

Power Supply Calculator - Select computer parts and our online PSU calculator will calculate the required power supply wattage and amperage for your PC.




					outervision.com


----------

